

The New Breed of VC - Ludlow Ventures? - growdetroit
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/28/a-new-deal-flow-startup-raps-for-angel-funding-venture-firm-responds-in-kind/

======
nickfrost
Lame title. That's why you didn't get many votes. Just saying.

